# PDF manual for a OHH60 Tecumseh Engine



## cosmo999 (Oct 3, 2009)

Could I get a PDF manual for a Tecumseh h0h60? I found one that needs to be rebuilt. Thanks ([email protected])


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can probably find one in the Helpful Hints sticky post at the top of the forum. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf


----------



## Thesandman (Oct 21, 2015)

I tricked clicking on your posted links for the pet manual. The sites do not open or offer any suggestions. Is there any other links.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Thesandman said:


> I tricked clicking on your posted links for the pet manual. The sites do not open or offer any suggestions. Is there any other links.


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk sandman. Here is a link to the Tecumseh OHV service manual you requested.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------

